# What is your favourite nude lipstick?



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 19, 2016)

As discussed in the MAC x Mariah Carey thread, everyone tell me your favourite nude. I have two favourites... Pillow Talk (of course) and Oxblood.

It could be any brand and also any shade of... well... nude.

Plus, what do you guys think of the nudes released in that collection?


----------



## dialine13 (Nov 19, 2016)

Urban Decay Strip and MAC Creme Cerise have been long time faves. Too many pretty nudes out there to count lol
Bite Beauty has many nice nudes.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 19, 2016)

Those Mariah lipsticks are just a lot of too-light pinks to me lol 
I prefer rosy/brown/peachy/beige nudes

Louboutin Zoulou matte
Louboutin Just Nothing 
Louboutin Me Nude
Tom Ford Coco Ravish
Estee Lauder x VB Brazilian Nude (formula is OK but that shade!)
MAC Touch 
MAC Among the Fireflies 
Marc Jacobs J'Adore
YSL Beige Promenade
Chanel Beige Felin
Chanel Icone 

Chanel Deauville (very subtle, not a favourite formula though)


The one that takes a little work:
MAC Cherish with Rimmel Tiramisu liner

Can taupes be nude? 

Eta
MAC Stone
Marc Jacobs Mahogany 

Lots of trial and error with my pigmented lips to find non-ashy nudes :/


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Those Mariah lipsticks are just a lot of too-light pinks to me lol
> I prefer rosy/brown/peachy/beige nudes
> 
> Louboutin Zoulou matte
> ...




Could say so


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 20, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> [/B]
> 
> Could say so



Lol
Then I'll add two more


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Lol
> Then I'll add two more



Speaking of taupe, I haven't worn Stone yet. I do have another nude, Tumble Dry.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 20, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Speaking of taupe, I haven't worn Stone yet. I do have another nude, Tumble Dry.



I'm loving Stone so far. 
Didn't get anything from Wash and Dry.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 22, 2016)

Nudes I like: MAC Tumble Dry, RiRi Nude, Hot Chocolate, dazzleglass (?) You've Got it, EL Covetous Nude, Milani Liquid lip in Adorable, JS liquid lip in Celebrity Skin, KvD ELLL in Bow n Arrow. This is what I can remember off the top of my head. I go for one of these when I want nude lips almost every time. WAIT - I want to add Pillow Talk and Styled in Sepia by MAC!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 22, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Nudes I like: MAC Tumble Dry, RiRi Nude, Hot Chocolate, dazzleglass (?) You've Got it, EL Covetous Nude, Milani Liquid lip in Adorable, JS liquid lip in Celebrity Skin, KvD ELLL in Bow n Arrow. This is what I can remember off the top of my head. I go for one of these when I want nude lips almost every time. WAIT - I want to add Pillow Talk and Styled in Sepia by MAC!



I love RiRi Nude, think I may need to wear it tomorrow. Haven't got SiS, heard so much about it though.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 23, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I love RiRi Nude, think I may need to wear it tomorrow. Haven't got SiS, heard so much about it though.


SiS is pretty - I don't wear it enough. If you got the greige-colored creemsheen from the holiday collection the year prior you have something pretty close. SiS looks a lot like that but matte.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm so late to the party but my favorites are:

MAC


Pillowtalk
Fresh Brew
Touch
Freckletone 
Siss (w/cork liner)
Peachstock (w/cork liner)
Shitaki
Hug Me (nice pinky nude)
RiRi Nude
Tumble Dry 
Spirit


----------



## sagehen (Feb 6, 2017)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I'm so late to the party but my favorites are:
> 
> MAC
> 
> ...


A lot of WOC rec Fresh Brew, but I guess when I tried it I did something wrong (this was years ago), because it seems the kind of nude I would be attracted to. What liner do you use with it?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 6, 2017)

I always seem to overlook Fresh Brew, don't know if it's because it's a lustre (?) and the love/hate relationship I have with them or I haven't seen a decent swatch of it.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 6, 2017)

sagehen said:


> A lot of WOC rec Fresh Brew, but I guess when I tried it I did something wrong (this was years ago), because it seems the kind of nude I would be attracted to. What liner do you use with it?



I've used it with Cork, NYX Chestnut, Colourpop BFF and a lip liner by Presitige that I can't for the life of me remember the number. Maybe you could try it again with a different liner? 



Marsha Pomells said:


> I always seem to overlook Fresh Brew, don't know if it's because it's a lustre (?) and the love/hate relationship I have with them or I haven't seen a decent swatch of it.



I can swatch it for you tomorrow. I like Lustres; they're nice when you want just a smidge of color but of course the wear time is pretty short compared to other finishes.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 6, 2017)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I've used it with Cork, NYX Chestnut, Colourpop BFF and a lip liner by Presitige that I can't for the life of me remember the number. Maybe you could try it again with a different liner?
> 
> 
> 
> I can swatch it for you tomorrow. I like Lustres; they're nice when you want just a smidge of color but of course the wear time is pretty short compared to other finishes.



Please do, I'm in need of a subtle nude. I do now like lustres, depending on the shade and how delicate they can make your look.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 7, 2017)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I've used it with Cork, NYX Chestnut, Colourpop BFF and a lip liner by Presitige that I can't for the life of me remember the number. Maybe you could try it again with a different liner?


I think I will, thanks. Sometimes a lustre is a good thing lol.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 9, 2017)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I always seem to overlook Fresh Brew, don't know if it's because it's a lustre (?) and the love/hate relationship I have with them or I haven't seen a decent swatch of it.



The fact that Freshbrew is a lustre finish is why I never repurchased after finishing it years ago. 

I still haven't found my perfect nude. I use Milani's Color Statement in Teddy Bare and the Milani lip gloss in Bare Secret. Both are nice but I feel there's something better out there. 

I recently saw a YouTube video of someone creating her perfect nude by just using a concealer that's her skin tone, followed by a clear gloss.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 11, 2017)

I finally got around to posting Fresh Brew. I swatched it four times to build the color.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 11, 2017)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> View attachment 58612
> 
> 
> I finally got around to posting Fresh Brew. I swatched it four times to build the color.


That is a very subtle nude... I'll pick one up while out doing a staple shop,


----------



## Beatricee (Feb 21, 2017)

My most favorite nude lipstick are NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream Stockholm, Kat Von D Agatha , Marc Jacobs Moody Margot and Tom Ford Nude Vanille Lip Colour


----------



## GoldenHoney (May 31, 2017)

MAC Fresh Brew lipstick with MAC Hodgepodge Lip Pencil (discontinued)
MAC Naturally Transformed (or Siss) lipstick with MAC Cork Lip Pencil


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Aug 23, 2017)

In the winter Velvet Teddy (MAC) works as a nude for me but year round Fresh Brew (also MAC) is so pretty!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 24, 2017)

Don't know why I am just seeing this but I am so sad that Hodgepodge AND BBQ lip pencil were dc'd. They were staples.


GoldenHoney said:


> MAC Fresh Brew lipstick with MAC Hodgepodge Lip Pencil (discontinued)
> MAC Naturally Transformed (or Siss) lipstick with MAC Cork Lip Pencil


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 27, 2017)

I love NYX Pops and the L'Oreal Privee in Julianne


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm around NC50 and I wear Bobbi Brown stick foundation in 6.5/6.75. My fave nudes are Taupe (MAC), Among the Fireflies (MAC), Lolita (Kat Von D),  and Teddy Bare (Milani).


----------



## Mariel (Mar 28, 2018)

It's a Mac's Creme d'Nude. It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## theblendingqueen (Mar 29, 2018)

hello, girls!
Have you ever tried Sephora's Lipstains? They have so many colors and some amazin nudes! And I really like the formula!
Looking forward to know what you think if you tried those ones!
xoxo


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 29, 2018)

I really like Burt's Bee's Solar Eclipse Lip Gloss. Most of the time I wear it on it's own and sometimes I put it over a bright red to give it a little tint and shine.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 6, 2018)

[MENTION=94295]Marsha Pomells[/MENTION]: Did you ever get Fresh Brew?how did you like?


Marsha Pomells said:


> Please do, I'm in need of a subtle nude. I do now like lustres, depending on the shade and how delicate they can make your look.


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 16, 2018)

I think RiRi Nude and pillow talk could never go wrong for me.


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Jan 16, 2020)

I love the red dark lipstick as it make the lidps so attractive ...


----------

